# Shop Expansion? Wahoo!



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Sharon and I were talking tonight after we got home from my son's wedding. She asked something about the new saw and when it was due here. Like I said asked "something" and I mentioned it was 1000 lbs, the mobility kit that won't be here for 2 months and the pallet jack. I told her tomorrow I was going to move everything out of the garage, reorganize things as they go back it... and leave the Rockwell Saw and the Electronic RAS covered up out in the driveway until they are sold.

She looked and me and told me I better start building a carport. I quickly told her I need to take her up on that. We talked about what else needs to happen for parking. We have 3 trucks, 2 cars, 2 trailers here and my horse trailer at Richards Ranch...

I'm still a bit in shock. Just days ago, I was wondering where I was going to run DC ducting to, to locate the DC and separator. Then I still have three things on my wish list- a bandsaw, a thickness planer and a 2-1/2hp router. I pretty much have tools in my garage and in my uiliity shed on 3 layers of HD shelves. My router tables, when not in use are up on shelves or hung on a wall. My workbanch goes agains a wall, I have to juggle things around and still move things out the garage to work on anything of size.

You have to remember- construction, woodworking, welding/fabrication, plasma arc metal art, blacksmithing, horse training, mechanics, electronics, rebuilding old iron tools, rebuilding old chain saws, etc... Mike and I have talked about this. (LOL) He says his garage is packed also.

So I'm going to pursue this. I'm going to price things and see if a pre-built or me-built. I guess I should also check with city hall about their regs... Because I'm thinking around 12'x24'. (guesstimate)


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> I should also check with city hall about their regs... Because I'm thinking around 12'x24'. (guesstimate)


If you are going to add electric for the DC, you'll probably need permits, in addition to any other req'ts.

Wonderful of Sharon to suggest that.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, a picture is worth a thousand words. Yes, my garage is overflowing with tools and supplies. These two photos show the worst of it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Darn garden tools! One mower, two spreaders, one leaf rake (push)' three trimmers, blower, batteries and chargers, hedge trimmers, assorted other tools!!!!!

Is this a garage or a shop. Wife also wants one of HER stuff in there!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike said:


> Mike, a picture is worth a thousand words. Yes, my garage is overflowing with tools and supplies. These two photos show the worst of it.


Hah! I feel so much better now! 'Misery loves company.' 
Every time I swear 'I'm gonna clean up the shop' I start looking for stuff to take to the dump...can't do it, "I might need that/That's too valuable."


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Wife also wants one of HER stuff in there!"
Yeh, sure, "one..." ; that's just the opening gambit, Steve. Before you know it you'll be turning it into a Summer kitchen!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dan, the really scarey part is those photos are a vast improvement over last year. I only have to put three machines outside to have room to work in there.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

Where do you park your car?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Alexis, my truck will not fit in my garage, even if it was empty. The garage is only 20' deep and my truck is longer than that.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Mike, a picture is worth a thousand words. Yes, my garage is overflowing with tools and supplies. These two photos show the worst of it.


I looked at the photos and thought. "Mike has had a clean out"........:dance3:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Mike, what's that big green thing in the front left of the picture, in front the stand? Is that an economy size pooper scooper? Haven't seen one like that, down here in N'awlins! ;o)


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

See. Mike and I have things in common there.

The TSS is here and I'm shifting things around.

She has cooled her heels on the car-port. But I figure after I build her patio and put in some french doors from the patio to the house-- she'll warm up to it again.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, that old snow shovel is not normally out there but Chris grabbed it when we were leveling my little garden plot.

I did not mean to hijack your thread Mike... I was showing how your shop is not supposed to look.


----------

